# Complete Portable Surge Milker Milking System



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Complete Portable Surge Milker Milking System. We bought this but preferred to hand milk our cow... and she preferred it that way too  

Used a handful of times before being retired to the shelf, works beautifully. All info about it is in the photos. $750 and we are in Northern Missouri.







Info as listed on site where we bought it:


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

